# What is this fish??????????



## gonnawin (Feb 15, 2007)

i caught this sunday, what is it?
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=1240986#post1240986


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

oyster toadfish

whatch your fingers!


----------



## DORIGHT (Dec 1, 2006)

U.F.F. -Fish.....

Ugly f 'n fish...


----------



## b3butner (Oct 1, 2003)

Oyster Toad A.K.A. Mother in-law Fish.


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

b3butner said:


> Oyster Toad A.K.A. Mother in-law Fish.


a.k.a. Portsmouth tautog


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

very freaking poisonous! ! ! ! ! 

tourist call them the blow fish for some reason, but it is a toad fish.


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

some call it dinner


----------



## macadoo (Aug 3, 2005)

b3butner said:


> Oyster Toad A.K.A. Mother in-law Fish.


Yes you have joined the ranks of the great PITA (Pain In The A$$) bait stealer. Some call it Chicken of the sea and some call it a mother in law. it always steals your bait, and it almost always swallows your hook, and it's as slippery as the government at tax season. I'd rather catch a blue crab than deal with one of those.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Dr. Bubba said:


> a.k.a. Portsmouth tautog


I love it.


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

ain't that funny, Jeff? A friend coined that one years ago, so I can't take total credit.

BTW, oyster toadfish are NOT poisonous.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

macadoo said:


> Some call it Chicken of the sea and some call it a mother in law.


It is definitely NOT CHICKEN of THE SEA. :--| 

As folks have already said, its an oyster toad, ugh... don't put your fingers in its mouth...ouch!!


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

outfishin28 said:


> very freaking poisonous! ! ! ! !
> 
> tourist call them the blow fish for some reason, but it is a toad fish.




correction, they are bacterially infested


----------

